# Burma (Eastern Highlands)



## Laba-Laba (Jul 13, 2011)

Recent visit to visit Burma.   Had very a basic (lightweight) photo kit with me, Lumix G2, and two fast, prime lenses.   Wasn’t as impressed with the camera as I’d thought I’d be, especially the macro, making me wish I’d brought my DSLR instead.  Better pictures would have been worth the extra weight after all.  Still, live and learn.

Beautiful country, STUNNING landscapes, and amazingly friendly people - as yet unspoiled by western influence. Was expecting more in terms of wildlife; My guide explained that most things that move are eaten, including inverts.   Saw quite a few interesting bugs my camera wasn’t quick enough to catch.  Best were these little beetles that were neon blue on the underside of their wings (think blue fang blue!)  I had no chance of photographing them in flight though.   Saw too, tons of massive (12cm +) fast moving, brightly coloured moths and butterflies. 

Saw lots of Jumping spiders.  And hundreds of tarantula sized, well-webbed spider holes, but disappointingly, I never found anyone home.  It is monsoon season now, so maybe they move somewhere drier, not sure.

All these shots taken in the mountains around Kalaw, East Burma...

First, my favourite little chap – he was as curious of me as I was of him:


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 16, 2011)

thats an amazing little jumper!  Have any more photos, even of the area?  I leave to burma in a few weeks, any tips for getting around?  We are making a B-line for Bagan, then exploring from there for 1-2 weeks.

EDIT:  forgot to ask, you see any uropygi?  that is one thing i really hope to find there.


----------



## Laba-Laba (Jul 28, 2011)

Few more pictures:


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome Shots, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Leora22 (Jul 28, 2011)

Very nice!! i loved the butterfly pic


----------

